# 弁当 Bentō Noise Box Demo and Tutorial



## Zoot_Rollo (Mar 21, 2022)

Bentō is a noise box inspired by the Japanoise scene. 

An instrument for live improvisation and sound design with a distinctive, extremely warm and lively character. 

You can create an analog fat wall of sound with its unpredictable oscillators, filters and feedback circuits. 

Record to magnetic tape and export your sounds or connect Bentō to your DAW using a virtual audio driver. 

Discover a world of organic, aggressive, unpredictable and warm noises. 

Available at giorgiosancristoforo.net Windows version out soon in the next 2 weeks.






Gleetchlab Substantia Fantastic Voyage Berna3 Quadrivium Bentō


Softwares for experimental music Gleetchlab Substantia Fantastic Voyage Berna3 Bento Japanoise box Substantia, Points&Lines, Bentō




www.giorgiosancristoforo.net


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 10, 2022)

Thanks for posting the video. It's a very nice instrument, and probably one of the easiest of Giorgio's to use, which is handy for as I'm a bit slow with these things. It really does make terrific sounds. I've been messing about on it, recording sounds, sharpening up the tuning with Melodyne and sometimes doing various other things before making patches in TAL Sampler.

I'm very much looking forward to the PC version, though, as my main music computer is a PC.


----------

